# World's Most Delicious Street Foods



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

From New York to Saigon... did anyone try?

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38345835/ns/travel-destination_travel/


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

There's a nice Falafel truck in Bethesda. 

Serves Gyro and Cheesesteaks too!!


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

On a trip to Chicago a number of years ago I ate a few times at a BBQ shack near Rosemont. Can't remember where exactly but jeepers, it was amazing.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Food truck festivals this weekend in NYC and Boston*

I remember my first visit to New York sometime in year 1995/1996.

It was in December and I've never been so cold... it was freezing!!!
I couldn't even get out of the taxi to admire the Statue of Liberty.
But somehow, I'd managed to get out and gotton some hot and delicious food on the street.

https://newyorkstreetfood.com/8384/todays-lunch-two-types-of-dal-from-the-famous-dal-wagon/


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Street food? You mean road kill, right? (Never at night, never if it moves.)



lovemeparis said:


> I couldn't even get out of the taxi to admire the Statue of Liberty.


Was it because the force of the water kept the door shut?


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

RU Hungry on College Avenue at Rutgers here in New Jersey. I was stunned by the quality of the basic roast beef and fries. College cement trucks have come a long way since my experience, which was Philadelphia in the 70s. (blecch!)


----------

